# Saint Eric Cathedral



## linkahwai (Oct 26, 2010)

Saint Eric Cathedral, Stockholm, in HDR...
For high resolution: Flickr: linkahwai - http://linkahwai.blogspot.com/'s Photostream

1






2





3


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 26, 2010)

Very nice, did they let you use a tripod in there?


----------



## linkahwai (Oct 27, 2010)

thanks! yes, i use tripod.


----------

